

What we learned from building a real-time, location-based geofencing game - caseorganic
https://geoloqi.com/blog/2011/09/building-a-real-time-location-based-urban-geofencing-game-with-socket-io-redis-node-js-and-sinatra-synchrony/
We recently built an app on the Geoloqi platform and wanted to share what we learned from it.
======
brennannovak
Excellent post. Even though I know y'all IRL, it is still nice reading a
nicely organized dump of priceless information!

